# happy birthday, culinarian247



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope it's a good one!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

All the best,
have a good one buddy !!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I had an OK birthday. I was at work and we had a wedding party rent out the restaurant and we got killed!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What a lousy way to spend your birthday!  Maybe there's time to extend the celebration a bit and mark the event with some fun. Happy Birthday!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

That is lousy  ; I agree with Mezz. This is why I believe in week-long birthday celebrations! The dinner alone should last at least a couple of days  .

So Happy Birthweek! :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Now there's an idea  .
Hope you get to enjoy this week, culinarian.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Excellent idea. In fact I'll extend it and start celebrating now for December!
Have a great Birthweek Culi!


----------

